# When a Thread is Closed...



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

due to heated arguments, or just plain nastiness, does it mean the OP has finally arrived at SM? WOW!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I personally am very upset that the thread wasn't closed much sooner, nothing has changed, just a whole lot of hurt feelings and anger. Like a family we can discuss things and care about one anothers feelings, but when things get heated you usually walk away, if not that's when the police are called to break up the argument. we all need to sit back take a deep breath and refrain ourselves from bitter words that can never be takin back.
I do think threads like the one that was just closed should be kept. but I also feel it wasn't one of SM's finer moments. Just my opinion.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I personally am very upset that the thread wasn't closed much sooner, nothing has changed, just a whole lot of hurt feelings and anger. Like a family we can discuss things and care about one anothers feelings, but when things get heated you usually walk away, if not that's when the police are called to break up the argument. we all need to sit back take a deep breath and refrain ourselves from bitter words that can never be takin back.
> I do think threads like the one that was just closed should be kept. but I also feel it wasn't one of SM's finer moments. Just my opinion.


Sadly, I agree...:goodpost:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

First there was THE thread. It was removed.

Then there was the thread discussing the removal. That thread was eventually closed.

Then there was this thread discussing the closing of that thread.

Will this ever end! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

k/c mom said:


> First there was THE thread. It was removed.
> 
> Then there was the thread discussing the removal. That thread was eventually closed.
> 
> ...


:amen:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I personally am very upset that the thread wasn't closed much sooner, nothing has changed, just a whole lot of hurt feelings and anger. Like a family we can discuss things and care about one anothers feelings, but when things get heated you usually walk away, if not that's when the police are called to break up the argument. we all need to sit back take a deep breath and refrain ourselves from bitter words that can never be takin back.
> I do think threads like the one that was just closed should be kept. but I also feel it wasn't one of SM's finer moments. Just my opinion.



I agree Paula. Now as Sher said, let's let it end.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I agree. Please let's move on, as this thread will just lead to more and more. Just everyone say a prayer for the parties involved and hope it has a happy ending. Which I am sure, is what we all want.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow . i want it to end too , hope halle has a great reunion with crystal and we get to see pics


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Joke Break :innocent:


To God, from the dog:
Dear God: Why do humans smell the flowers, but seldom, if ever, smell one another?


Dear God: When we get to heaven, can we sit on your couch? Or is it still the same old story?


Dear God: If a! dog barks his head off in the forest and no human hears him, is he still a bad dog?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

This thread was written with humor in mind...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

*To go with the humor, here is a little Dog Wisdom:*

"If A Dog Were Your Teacher" ... you would learn stuff like.....

When loved ones come home, always run to greet them.

Never pass up the opportunity to go for a joyride.

Allow the experience of fresh air and the wind in your face to be pure ecstasy.

When it's in your best interest -- practice obedience.

Let others know when they've invaded your territory.

Take naps and stretch before rising.

Run, romp, and play daily.

Thrive on attention and let people touch you.

Avoid biting, when a simple growl will do.

On warm days, stop to lie on your back on the grass.

On hot days, drink lots of water and lay under a shady tree.

When you're happy, dance around and wag your entire body.

No matter how often you're scolded, don't buy into the guilt thing and pout... run right back and make friends.

Delight in the simple joy of a long walk.

Eat with gusto and enthusiasm. Stop when you have had enough.

Be loyal.

Never pretend to be something you're not.

If what you want lies buried, dig until you find it.

When someone is having a bad day, be silent, sit close by and nuzzle them gently.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Why is a Policeman smelly sometimes? 
Because he's on duty.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> *To go with the humor, here is a little Dog Wisdom:*
> 
> "If A Dog Were Your Teacher" ... you would learn stuff like.....
> 
> ...


I love this...... so many things we can learn from our furbabies!
Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Well I recognized the humor in your post, Marsha. I think everyone is wrapped a bit tight right now ... with good reason ... and so failed to see that you were trying to lighten the mood.

On a personal note, I would like to thank you for your efforts throughout this ordeal. Clearly you were working on behalf of Halle, with your sole motivation being her safety and well-being. I wouldn't lose sleep over a lawsuit. Rest on the Angels Wings you earned this week.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Starsmom said:


> This thread was written with humor in mind...


Oh I totally got that you started this thread for humor's sake. It just wasn't going the way you intended so I thought I'd add some more humor. :thumbsup: And yep, you've arrived chicarita. :HistericalSmiley:

~~~~~

Dear God: We dogs can understand human verbal instructions, hand signals, whistles, horns, clickers, beepers, scent ID's, electromagnetic energy fields, and Frisbee flight paths. What do humans understand?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

SMis a forum where dog lovers can get together,ask advise,look for help and share.99.9% of the discussions will be positive,and because we care,soo deeply for our little fluffs,there's going to be that small 1% that can get out of hand.
It's not meant to be malicious. We all get emotional. 
We cry when a member looses a beloved fluff or even if one is sick. We all feel it.
We all feel deply when a fluff is in distress,example one on Petfinder that's been neglected or abused,or one in a shelter on death row.
If someone posts for help,we all want to help,but no one wants to be taken for a ride on an emotional rollercoaster. If something doesn't pass the sniff test,you have to wonder.
I can say SM is 110% concerned about fluffs.
We don't want to become a BYB site,or Craigs list for dogs. 

I don't know another person's motive,but if they ask for help rehoming a fluff,if our hearts are moved to do so,we help.

I still don't think rescue was a bad idea,I would have chosen that first,since they screen. I just hope someone seeing that wouldn't think "no to rescue".

Sympathy for animals can get you into a deep hole quickly ,if you take on too much,if you can't say no,even the best of intentions can have disasterous effects..

Note every dog owner is a good dog owner,can't really go by that. 
That's why I suggested a reputable rescue option.


:chili::chili::chili: Ok,humour,well I'm no Johnny Carson..showing my age here..
I tell my dogs all the time,"I love how you smell"....with your nose...

Ok,not funny,but they do ,they smell w/ their nose....:chili::chili::chili:

I asked why dogs smell eachothers bums,I was told that how they greet each other,...I said ,can't they just shake hands?

bah,dum,dum

I need a pizza!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

KAG said:


> Why is a Policeman smelly sometimes?
> Because he's on duty.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Ok...I'll admit that it took me a few minutes to get it. :blush:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Woops....seems like more humor is still needed.

Dear God: When I get to Heaven may I have my testicles back?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

As usual, I missed everything. Actually, I'm glad I did. We can never know the real motivation behind people's words/behavior online. I just hope and pray for all the precious furbabies in the world who are in questionable situations, no matter what caused the situation.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Woops....seems like more humor is still needed.
> 
> Dear God: When I get to Heaven may I have my testicles back?


 
STOP IT RIGHT NOW!! I'm at work and can't be bursting out laughing while staring at a computer screen. That's a dead giveaway that I'm doing something other than work!! :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> As usual, I missed everything. Actually, I'm glad I did. We can never know the real motivation behind people's words/behavior online. I just hope and pray for all the precious furbabies in the world who are in questionable situations, no matter what caused the situation.


 :brownbag:Suzan I missed the entire thing too!!!! I just spent god knows how long reading what I missed in that thread. What a horrible story, that's all I'm gonna say. 

Ok Crystal...continue with your jokes chica! :aktion033:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Woops....seems like more humor is still needed.
> 
> Dear God: When I get to Heaven may I have my testicles back?


Auntie Crystal, that's what I thought happened :blink: Oh great, guess there's no Santa Paws either? wuv Leo :blush:









Love to one and all :wub: and many many hugs. Love, Christine


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Woops....seems like more humor is still needed.
> 
> Dear God: When I get to Heaven may I have my testicles back?





allheart said:


> Auntie Crystal, that's what I thought happened :blink: Oh great, guess there's no Santa Paws either? wuv Leo :blush:
> 
> View attachment 89284
> 
> ...


:rofl::HistericalSmiley::rofl::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think this sums up that awful thread. lol

"I've seen a look in dogs' eyes, a quickly vanishing look of amazed contempt, and I am convinced that basically dogs think humans are nuts."
_- John Steinbeck _


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*I LOVE YOU GUYS:grouphug:*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Cosy said:


> I think this sums up that awful thread. lol
> 
> "I've seen a look in dogs' eyes, a quickly vanishing look of amazed contempt, and I am convinced that basically dogs think humans are nuts."
> - John Steinbeck
> ...


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Cosy said:


> I think this sums up that awful thread. lol
> 
> "I've seen a look in dogs' eyes, a quickly vanishing look of amazed contempt, and I am convinced that basically dogs think humans are nuts."
> _- John Steinbeck _


:HistericalSmiley: How true!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

What our beloved darlings are doing when we are not at home!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I am loving this thread! Great jokes that have made me laugh multiple times and wonderful video! It's just too cute!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Is it just me? Or, is my beautiful Bono turning into Robin Williams? LOL
xoxoxoxox


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Ok...I'll admit that it took me a few minutes to get it. :blush:


 
She had to explain it to me before 

(KAG's joke that is)


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

I feel like I am at a comedy festival!


----------

